# Electricians work on water heaters?



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

40 year old Montgomery Ward water heater. House caught a power surge that cooked a couple circuits and the top thermostat of the heater. Best part? The electrician working on the house said he didn't know why it wasn't working, and to "call a plumber to figure it out."

Never send a sparky to do a real man's job! 🤪


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Something's cooked all right. The electrician might be smarter than you think, by the way it looks he wanted no part of that place and the people, he gladly pushed the problem onto you. Is that an extension cord hooked to the heater?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks like a nightmare! Both plumbing and electrical!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Time for a NEW Monkey Ward water heater !


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Tango said:


> Something's cooked all right. The electrician might be smarter than you think, by the way it looks he wanted no part of that place and the people, he gladly pushed the problem onto you. Is that an extension cord hooked to the heater?


He's gotta fix the melted breakers in the main panel in either case.

It's 12/2 gray romex, with the wires twisted together. No tape or wire nuts. 🤔 I did cap those off. Left them a quote for a new unit, but I doubt they'll use us. This house had handyman bait written all over it.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

hewhodigsholes said:


> 40 year old Montgomery Ward water heater. House caught a power surge that cooked a couple circuits and the top thermostat of the heater. Best part? The electrician working on the house said he didn't know why it wasn't working, and to "call a plumber to figure it out."
> 
> Never send a sparky to do a real man's job! 🤪
> View attachment 126485


Now you are liable when something else goes wrong with this thing,more than likely the wires are fried going down to bottom element but you can't see them,electricians are nothing but plumbers with their brains beat out but this one was smarter than the plumber lolololololo


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

sparky said:


> Now you are liable when something else goes wrong with this thing,more than likely the wires are fried going down to bottom element but you can't see them,electricians are nothing but plumbers with their brains beat out but this one was smarter than the plumber lolololololo


If see a burnt thermostat or burnt wire and it's a replacement. I see it wet from the element flange it's also a replacement. I've replaced the element and it seemed ok but it started to drip again after I was gone. You mix a drip with electricity and it's a recipe for fire.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tango said:


> If see a burnt thermostat or burnt wire and it's a replacement. I see it wet from the element flange it's also a replacement. I've replaced the element and it seemed ok but it started to drip again after I was gone. You mix a drip with electricity and it's a recipe for fire.


correct,me to


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

god made plumbers so electricians can have heroes.....


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I think you're digging a big hole with this one.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Plumbus said:


> I
> think you're digging a big hole with this one.


My username was intentional. 😁


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

As was my use of it.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Is that a house or gypsy wagon?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

CharlottaOkoren said:


> You'll have to find a person who can do the work of an electrician and a plumber equally well. I met a couple of these guys, but it's rare.


^^^ Worst intro ever! Maybe not, but pretty close….


----------

